# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  شيل الفيروسات ببلاش

## sensitive

genral removal 
ميزات البرنامج :
1 - مسح سريع أو كامل للحاسب للعديد من أنواع الفيروسات التي تنتشر في الوطن العربي بكثرة و التي لا تكتشف أغلبها مضادات الفيروسات الشهيرة .
2 - نظام إصلاح أخطاء تسجيلات نظام الويندوز و الذي يضم كل من
- إصلاح مشكلة اختفاء خيار خيارات المجلد .
- إصلاح خطأ منع ظهور الملفات المخفية و ملفات النظام .
- إصلاح أخطاء منع المستخدم من الوصول إلى إدارة المهام ، محرر التسجيلات ، موجه الأوامر .
- إصلاح مشكلة عدم القدرة على الدخول إلى الوضع الآمن (الشاشة الزرقاء).
- إصلاح مشكلة عدم القدرة على الدخول إلى الأقراص الصلبة و المتحركة عن طريق استخدام أمر الفتح (open) .
- إصلاح مشكلة منع تعيين صفحة البدء في المستعرض Internet Explorer .
3 - تحديث سريع دوري للأداة بنظام إبلاغ دائم للمستخدمين .
4 - دعم لمستخدمي الأداة عبر موقع يمان لرفع ملفات الإصابة لديهم و التبليغ عن مشاكل الفيروسات .
5 - أوامر تشغيل خارجية للعمل مع بدء التشغيل و الفحص التلقائي .
6 - خيار حماية من أية ملفات خبيثة تعمل مع استعراض الأقراص القابلة للإزالة حتى إذا لم تكن هذه الملفات معروفة للأداة العامة .

7 - خيار خاص بالمحترفين يقوم بإظهار البرامج التي تعمل في بدء التشغيل - إمكانية استعراض الملفات المخفية و التحكم الكامل بها - امكانية التحكم و رؤية مسارات البرامج التي تعمل في الخلفية .

رابط التحميل
http://www.yaman-tools.com/jsite/car...l_Removal.rar?


و سيتم تحديث هذه الأداة بشكل دوري بإذن الله تعالى .



ملاحظة : لست بحاجة لاستخدام نظام الفحص الـيـدوي فسيقوم البرنامج بشكل أوتوماتيكي عند اكتشاف الفيروسات الخطرة في الحاسب و لكن يمكن استخدام هذه الميزة للفحص مجلدات أو ملفات مخصصة.


ملاحظة : قم بإيقاف(إغلاق) أية مضادات فيروسات أخرى قبل البدء بالفحص باستخدام هذه الأداة و الأفضل عمل فحص شامل (من الوضع الآمن) فبعض مضادات الفيروسات كالنود 32 لن تتوقف بشكل كامل حتى عند إغلاقها و ستعمل على منع الأداة من قراءة الملفات و ستظهر رسالة access denied-av و هو ما سيجعل فحص الأداة العامة يقضي وقتا أكبر بكثير مما تحتاجه و قم بإيقاف نظام الاستعادة من الأقراص قبل البدء بالعمل و ذلك عن طريق النقر بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على أيقونة جهاز الكمبيوتر ثم اختيار خصائص ثم من نافذة استعادة النظام قم بوضع إشارة صح بجانب إيقاف تشغيل استعادة النظام للأقراص الصلبة
أما عن الملف الناتج backup_autorun.bak فهو نسخ إحتياطي لملف autorun.inf يمكن إزالته يدويا في حال لم و هو موجود في الإصدارات الحديثة للأداة العامة في مجلد الملفات المؤقتة %temp%
يكن له عمل لدى المستخدم حيث لا يسبب وجوده أي ضرر للحاسب .



خيارات جديدة تمت إضافتها على الأداة العامة :


1- تم إضافة نظام خاص بالأداة لتعمل في الحاسب بشكل دائم و عندما يتم وصل أي قرص قابل للإزالة ستقوم الأداة بفحصة فورا و تنظيفه إن استوجب الأمر و هذا الخيار يتم تفعيله عبر وضع إشارة صح بجانب الأمر :auto scanning mode و عند النقر على زر الإنهاء سيبقى البرنامج
ليعمل في شريط المهام بجانب الساعة .
2 - تم إضافة أوامر (Command lines)و التي يمكن تنفيذها عبر تشغيل الأداة العامة من موجه الأوامر أو على شكل إختصار :
و هي كما يلي :

f : أمر يقوم بتشغيل سريع للأداة العامة دون المرور بشاشة الإعلان الأولية و دون المرور بأمر التحديث .
a : أمر يقوم بتشغيل سريع للأداة و من ثم تصغير النافذة للعمل في الخلفية مع تفعيل أمر الفحص الأوتوماتيكي فورا .
2a : أمر يقوم بتشغيل سريع للأداة و من ثم تصغير النافذة للعمل في الخلفية مع تفعيل أمر الفحص الأوتوماتيكي و تفعيل أمر الحماية للمرحلة الثانية .
i : أمر يقوم بإضافة الأداة لبدء التشغيل و يجب مراعاة مكان تواجد الملف قبل تنفيذ هذا الأمر كما يجب تنفيذ هذا الأمر مرة واحدة .
2i : أمر يقوم بإضافة الأداة لبدء التشغيل نفس الأمر السابق مضافا إليه تشغيل البرنامج مع تطبيق خيار الحماية بالدرجة الثانية .
u : أمر حذف الأداة من العمل مع بدء التشغيل .
? : أمر إظهار رسالة بالأوامر الخاصة بالأداة.

3- يقوم أمر الحماية درجة 2 L2 Protection الجديد بتنبيه المستخدم لوجود أي ملف تطبيق يعمل بشكل تلقائي عند استعراض محتويات القرص القابل للإزالة و ستظهر رسالة طلب منع الملف من العمل و بموافقة المستخدم سيتم تغيير اسم الملف و إيقافه عن العمل و يمكن بعد ذلك
للمستخدم حذف هذا الملف إذا لم يجد له ضرورة , بذلك سيكون الحاسب آمنا تماما من الفيروسات و البرامج الخبيثة التي تنتقل عبر الأقراص القابلة للإزالة حتى و لو لم تكن مضادات هذه الفيروسات معروفة لبرنامج الأداة العامة .
فقط يجب على المستخدم الانتظار لمدة 5 ثواني قبل فتح القرص القابل للإزالة بعد توصيله بالحاسب في حال قام بتشغيل نظام الحماية بالدرجة الثانية .
و طريقة استخدام الأوامر الأخرى سهلة و هي على الشكل التالي  :Frown: مثال)

General_Remova.exe f

ملاحظة : مع تنفيذ الأمر a أو f أو تشغيل الأداة مع بدء التشغيل لن تكون الأداة قادرة على الإتصال و طلب التحديث لذى يجب على المستخدم إما المرور إلى الموقع أو تشغيل الأداة دون أوامر مرة كل يوم أو يومين .


النظام الخاص بالمحترفين (استخدم هذا النظام على مسؤوليتك الشخصية ) :


تتيح الأداة العامة للمحترفين إستخدام خيارات خاصة تسمح لهم بالتحكم بالملفات و الوصول لملفات الإصابة و معالجة الأمور التالية :
1 - عبر استخدام الخيار (GPM) :
سيكون المستخدم قادرا على استعراض جميع البرامج التي تعمل في الخلفية من غير برامج النظام الرئيسية مع مسار البرنامج الكامل بالإضافة إلى أنها ستتيح له حذف إيقاف البرنامج أو إظهار ملف البرنامج في حال كان مخفيا (عبر تحديد الملف و نقر زر الفأرة الأيمين عليه )
2 - عبر استخدام الخيار (GHM) :
يظهر هذا الخيار جميع الملفات المخفية و ملفات النظام متيحا للمستخدم استعراض الملفات المخفية حصرا دونما استعراض الملفات الأخرى و هو يعطي المستخدم خيارات حذف الملف أو نقله إلى القسم (C) أو إظهاره في حال كان مخفيا (عبر تحديد الملف و نقر زر الفأرة الأيمين عليه )
و استخدام هذا الخيار يكون على مسؤولية المستخدم الشخصية أي أنه خاص بالمحترفين فحذف ملفات مخفية من النظام قد تسبب عطلا يوقف النظام عن العمل كما تتسبب به حذف الملفات التالية:NTDETECT.COM - boot.ini - ntldr -IO.SYS .
3 - عبر استخدام الخيار (GSM) :
يستعرض هذا الخيار البرامج التي تعمل في بدء التشغيل و خصوصا الأماكن التي لا يمكن للمستخدم أن يطالها عادة و هذا االخيار يتيح للمستخدم إيقاف هذه العمليات من العمل مع بدء التشغيل دائما .


طريقة تفعيل النظام الخاص بالمحترفين : (بعد تشغيل الأداة العامة و ظهور النافذة الرئيسية قم بكتابة الكلمة yaman و سيتم تفعيل الخيارات الجديدة فورا ).

----------


## MR.X

*
مشكور صديقي
شرح واضح

يعطيك العافية*

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## sensitive

هلا وغلا

العفو ولو
ما عملنا شي من الواجب

----------


## hossamhh2006

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## yaraaboelmaged

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## shengana

يااااااااااااااااااااااااجاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااامد

----------


## mylife079

مشكور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## randomjor

موضوع مميز

----------


## antozo

ياسلالام  تشكر اوي

----------

